# My Vape King testimonial



## blujeenz (6/1/16)

I dont do social media FB etc so I thought I'd just repost my recent Vape King experience here.
Taking the money is the easy part, its what happens afterwards that wins customers and in this regard Vape King is _king_. 

Copied from my entry on their website.


> The service is VIP good, communication excellent, delivery was a day faster than the order estimate and I received an authentic Goblin mini instead of the the Lemaga clone that I'd paid for.
> Feeling a tad awkward, I offered to EFT the difference which was politely dismissed with a flourish.
> Online retailers can take notes from Vape King, this is how you do customer service.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

AWESOME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/16)

Thank you for the kind words @blujeenz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (7/1/16)

Sooooo, @Stroodlepuff , if I order a clone RDA, you're gonna send me an authentic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/16)

Lol @zadiac you never know 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (7/1/16)

Hahaha, good answer Stroods


----------



## Ashley A (8/1/16)

Nice one!

Remember they not just online hey, B&M too which is great since they're actually in a driving distance from me so I can check out the goods and try before buying.


----------

